# Panic! My dog ate 1 raisin but I'm freaking out...



## Mia Bella

I was eating an oatmeal cookie (a fresh one from a grocery store bakery) and I picked out a couple raisins and one fell off my paper towel and my dog scarfed it down before I could stop her!!!! I know grapes are really toxic to dogs and raisins are 10 times worse because they're dried and concentrated. I don't want to freak out and take her to the vet over 1 raisin but I also kind of do.  She is a 10 lb mini dachshund-so she's not terribly small. She had just eaten before this so her tummy isn't empty.

I shouldn't be worried about 1 raisin right?


----------



## lorihmatthews

No, I wouldn't worry about 1 raisin. Especially since she ate it on a full stomach. I'm sure she will pass it.


----------



## Baggaholic

I wouldn't worry about a raisin either.


----------



## lovelysarahg

I wouldn't worry about unless she starts acting different. If you're still worried, call your vet just to be sure.


----------



## rainedrop1019

1 raisin should be fine. I dropped a couple chocolate chips once while baking and my dog scooped them up before they even hit the floor. Small amounts should be fine but I would still keep the incidents few and far in between.


----------



## Mia Bella

Thanks so much for the input ladies!  
Whew!!! I feel a little silly now that I look back at my post but man, you read an article in a magazine about raisins causing "renal failure and a slow painful death" in dogs and it sticks with ya. And the little bugger had JUST eaten and she hoovered up the raisin so fast. She's still as energetic and spritely as ever, climbing all over and pestering DH non-stop as we speak. I'm watching her like a hawk from now on.


----------



## lorihmatthews

My Chi/Pom mix ate a chocolate chip once and she was fine. I'm sure your pup will be OK! Those warnings are really for when your dog ingests large quantities.


----------



## one2many

I didn't realize raisins were harmful to dogs so I looked it up.  This article tells you a little about the raisins and dogs and what signs to look for if they get sick.  http://www.petplace.com/dogs/are-grapes-and-raisins-really-toxic/page1.aspx
Are you able to call your vet if you need too?  If you call animal poison control they unfortunately charge you $75 just to talk to them.  If you are really concerned I would suggest you induce vomiting by giving your dog activated charcoal, but I would check with your vet first on that.

I just know what it's like to have a sick pet and it's so scary and not fun at all.  Hopefully everything is a-ok!


----------



## Irishgal

I would have freaked too, but I am sure your doxie will be fine. 
Once, my doxie Tassie (RIP) ate 6 MetRx protein bars, which were chocolate and nuts. I do not know how that did not kill her. She was huge for about 3 days and looked miserable. But she was fine and lived a long long life.


----------



## Sinarta

Your baby will be fine. DH and I used to feed our doggie grapes before we knew they were toxic to them and each time he was fine. We didnt feed him large amounts just one or two but I think he will be fine.


----------



## QueenOfDa702

She will be FINE! I used to feed my dogs grapes before I knew they werent good for them! Oops...


----------



## aklein

one2many said:


> I didn't realize raisins were harmful to dogs so I looked it up.  This article tells you a little about the raisins and dogs and what signs to look for if they get sick.  http://www.petplace.com/dogs/are-grapes-and-raisins-really-toxic/page1.aspx
> Are you able to call your vet if you need too?  If you call animal poison control they unfortunately charge you $75 just to talk to them.  If you are really concerned I would suggest you induce vomiting by giving your dog activated charcoal, but I would check with your vet first on that.
> 
> I just know what it's like to have a sick pet and it's so scary and not fun at all.  Hopefully everything is a-ok!



Do not induce vomitting on your own, especially without contacting your veterinarian first.  In some cases of possible toxicity, vomitting can make things worse.
  And I certainly would not recommend giving your dog charcoal on your own either.


----------



## Green Zebra

I don't blame you for panicking!  I'm sure one raisin is fine...watch her and she if she has any reactions, but I don't think she will...just think about the things dogs get into and eat that we don't even know about, and they're fine.

As long as it's not a large amount....everything will be okay!


----------



## aaallabama

QueenOfDa702 said:


> She will be FINE! I used to feed my dogs grapes before I knew they werent good for them! Oops...



_*^^ yep, same here!!! :shame::s
*_


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

make ure it doe snot happne again so u wont have the scare again.. hahaha... i know chocolate is bad for them


----------



## Mia Bella

She's still acting like her usual self so I think we're OK! I'll for sure know by tomorrow but DH told me she's small so she's probably pooped it out already. 

*one2many*: thanks so much for the link! I didn't call her vet (though I was a millisecond from doing it) because after coming here I felt more at ease that she would be ok. Whew!!

*Irishgal*: WOW!!!!! The things doxies eat!!!!! I'm so glad Tassie lived through that because to anyone that is considered a death sentence! Jolie (our Tweenie) got into her sister's kibble container and ate HALF OF IT. The container is the size of a large box of saltines. She walked around groaning all day and looked like she was about to pop. 

*Sinarta* & *QueenOfDa702*: I'm so glad your pups didn't have any problems after eating grapes. It's scary how seemingly harmless things can be toxic to dogs. 

*Green Zebra*: Such a good point! I'm sure they eat some pretty grody things on a regular basis. I have to keep them from licking up bird poop globs on walks and we know how diseased bird poop can be.


----------



## jacico

Mia Bella - your doxie should be fine. One of ours (we have two) accidentally ate a raisin once (I swear mine have a sixth sense and can tell right when I am about to accidentally drop something while cooking because one or the other will almost always get to it before I do - they are lightening bolt fast, when there is food involved.)  The raisin didn't cause ours any problems whatsoever. However, the other one got a big chunk of steak fat once (which she stole from out of the trash just as I was about to take it outside) - and that gave her a very painful stomach and landed her at the vet (too much fat/salt for such a little dog).  Ever since then, I have been really diligent about saying "NO!" firmly every time I drop something or they pick something up outside and they have actually learned to not eat it or let me take it from them if they've already got it in their mouths. One of them is better than the other, but we've made a lot of progress - if you'd told me this a couple of years ago, I'd have said it was impossible (or would result in the loss of a finger )  Good luck! Let us know how she's doing.


----------



## afsweet

i don't think 1 raisin will harm your dog. i would have freaked out too, which is why i'm extremely careful when i eat oatmeal raisin cookies or anything chocolate. 

my ex used to always give his dog grapes since he didn't know they're harmful for dogs yet she would just take the grape in her mouth and walk away and leave it somewhere on the floor. i don't know why she never ate them but thank goodness she didn't!


----------



## pmburk

I think your dog will be just fine! One raisin isn't going to kill her, especially if she ate it on a full stomach.

I freaked out once too when I came out one morning and discovered that the bowl of nuts we kept on our bar had been completely decimated by our basset hound. There were bits of nuts and shells *everywhere* in our living room! He ate shells and all! Fortunately it was brazil nuts, which are actually good for dogs. But how he didn't choke on a shell (and how on earth he got those damn things cracked open) I will NEVER know.


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Mia Bella said:


> *Sinarta* & *QueenOfDa702*: I'm so glad your pups didn't have any problems after eating grapes. It's scary how seemingly harmless things can be toxic to dogs.



Yea, its really scary! 

But, isnt it funny (not really, but you know..) how much they L-O-V-E the things they arent supposed to be eating? Silly dogs!


----------



## boxermom

I'm glad she's fine.

 I worry when our dogs eat something they aren't supposed to, and I keep finding out more things that they shouldn't have. I used to chew sugarless gum and would throw it into the wastebasket. No more because one of the ingredients is toxic. Also onions and blueberries!  One of our dogs got hold of 1/2 # white chocolate for baking and ate it!  Poison control said with his size and that it was white chocolate, he would be ok, and he was.


----------



## chubbiebunnie

glad he's fine! 

I used to feed my dog grapes before I knew it was bad for them, and she's sitting right next to me, perfectly healthy!


----------



## kirsten

Good to know she is doing fine.

I too fed my dogs grapes once. I had no idea they were toxic and now that I know, they will never get them ever again.


----------



## dell

I think it takes an abundance of them, depending on the weight of the doggie, to really make a difference.


----------



## doubledoubted

Just right now, i dropped a raisin from my raisin bread and my little chihuahua ate it before i noticed and i panicked. i searched up things on the internet about what would happen if my dog ate a raisin and it said like vomiting, diarrhea, etc. and i freaked out, then i scrolled dont and found this and i read every comment and everything, then i stopped panicking because it was just fine!


----------



## jennlt

boxermom said:


> I'm glad she's fine.
> 
> I worry when our dogs eat something they aren't supposed to, and I keep finding out more things that they shouldn't have. I used to chew sugarless gum and would throw it into the wastebasket. No more because one of the ingredients is toxic. Also onions and blueberries!  One of our dogs got hold of 1/2 # white chocolate for baking and ate it!  Poison control said with his size and that it was white chocolate, he would be ok, and he was.



Xylitol is the ingredient in sugarless gum that is highly toxic to dogs. Sugarless gum is banned from our home because our dogs are lightning fast, too, when it comes to dropped food.

 I was looking for a new lotion the other day and when I read the ingredients of one formula, I was shocked to see xylitol listed! I had no idea it was used in cosmetics. My dogs love to lick the lotion on my face and arms, no matter how much I say "no", so I will have to continue my search.

I have never heard that blueberries are not safe for dogs and my vet loves that I feed them to my dogs. Do you remember where you heard or saw that information? I would like to double check that I am not harming them.


----------



## dorcast

jennlt said:


> I have never heard that blueberries are not safe for dogs and my vet loves that I feed them to my dogs. Do you remember where you heard or saw that information? I would like to double check that I am not harming them.



Blueberries are fine for dogs.  They are good sources of antioxidants.  I wouldn't give a dog a whole bowl of them, but I cook for my dog and often use blueberries in the mix and it's fine.


----------



## jennlt

dorcast said:


> Blueberries are fine for dogs.  They are good sources of antioxidants.  I wouldn't give a dog a whole bowl of them, but I cook for my dog and often use blueberries in the mix and it's fine.



Thanks! I cook for my dogs, too, and have never noticed a problem with feeding them blueberries, but I thought it would be prudent to confirm that they are still considered healthy for dogs.


----------

